
React.js three renderer example - ChrisCinelli
http://toxicfork.github.io/react-three-renderer-example/
======
rpwverheij
Any info on the performance of react-three-renderer? Does it make things
slower / quicker compared to similar setups with only three.js ?

~~~
bjt
Two of the linked examples are benchmarks that let you compare the React
renderer with direct updates. I saw no difference (both were at 60 fps for
me).

~~~
Everlag
Did you try increasing the amount of cubes? There's a dropdown at the top.

React drops to ~30fps for me on 1500 cubes, direct update stays at a solid
60fps. The delta increases as cube count increases.

~~~
amelius
Indeed. For me at 500 cubes, React is already about 2x slower (44fps ->
23fps).

------
hellofunk
I'm guessing the reason that I only get between 3fps and 7fps on a 3rd-gen
iPad from 3 years ago is that the webgl support is not much on tablets, or at
least on older tablets? I get the same canvas 3d experience in these demos as
I get in my own demos that don't use React at all. Maybe on newer tablets it
would be far different.

~~~
toxicFork
Is that on all of the examples?

------
onion2k
Interesting idea. In theory it would be possible to port a scene description
language like the one used in Persistence of Vision across to something like
this. That might be fun.

------
aps-sids
Firefox 42 on OSX crashes repeatedly on switching the examples.

~~~
RobertoG
Same here in Windows 7.

~~~
toxicFork
I'll take a look, it's probably because of webgl context disposal, also
crashes in android Firefox :(

~~~
toxicFork
Yep, it is. I have reported the bug to Mozilla, hopefully they will be able to
fix it.

------
PhilWright
Why does the title have React.js when they are WebGL examples?

~~~
zachrose
Something about making 3D primitives into a DOM-like hierarchy with update-
able props: [https://github.com/toxicFork/react-three-
renderer#implementa...](https://github.com/toxicFork/react-three-
renderer#implementation-details)

Still wrapping my head around it.

~~~
vcarl
React has been ported a few times, React Native is the most well known. Since
React is basically describing components as functions of props and state,
what's returned doesn't have to be DOM.

------
toxicFork
Hi! Author here, thanks for posting this :D I'm happy to answer any questions
you may have :) I'll read through the comments when I have time!

------
cttet
Can this be used on React-Native?

~~~
aikah
> Can this be used on React-Native?

Does react-native uses WebGL ? of course not , since WebGL is a browser API.

But you can start coding the same stuff for openGL on mobile.

